# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 316 : Des paroles et des actes

## Kahn Lusth

Nous, chez Canard PC, on aime parler. Enfin, parler avec des mots qu’on écrit, quoi. Mais il se trouve qu’on aime aussi les actes. Non, pas ceux qui demandent de s’exposer avec bravoure aux conséquences de nos prises de position. Nous sommes bien trop lâches pour ça.
Ici, nous allons vous parler d’actes et autres scènes dans un dossier traitant du cinéma dans le jeu vidéo et vice versa. Être ou ne pas être, telle est la question sinusoïdale de l’anachorète... hypocondriaque. Ainsi, sur pas moins de dix pages, les amis Kalabes et Netsalash dépeignent leurs influences mutuelles, les films qui tentent de faire du jeu vidéo ou encore, comment le septième art perçoit puis retranscrit notre loisir au travers de ses films.

Côté tests, vous vous ferez rentrer dans le lard par un Bloodborne déchaîné, au point de se retrouver en tête de cette section. Merci de ne pas vous déguiser en fantômes pour brûler une PlayStation sur la place publique en représailles. D’ailleurs, il s’agira du seul et unique gros titre pour consoleux de la quinzaine, ce qui permet de se rabattre sans regrets sur Running with Rifles ou War of the Overworld pour retrouver un semblant de .exe et de bidouilles. Attention, seul l’un d’entre eux est vraiment bon.

Pour leur part, ceux qui s’intéressent aux jeux de l’après-demain seront heureux d’en savoir un peu plus sur Ronin, un plateformer d’infiltration avec des combats au tour par tour et signé Devolver. Rien que ça.
Toutefois, ne comptez pas sur moi pour détailler les surprises que réservent les rubriques Mytholojeux, On y Joue Encore, Panier Garni et Je Vis des Hauts et des Bas. Mais comme je ne suis pas trop un fils de personne, je vais quand même vous dévoiler la thématique de l’une de ces rubriques : Tetris.

Sur ce, je vous laisse, j’ai rendez-vous avec le soleil. Je vous souhaite donc la bonne année / bon anniversaire / joyeuse after-Pâques .
*Rayez les mentions inutiles (pas sur votre écran, bordel !).*


Retrouvez le bon goût du papier – ou lisez, si vous préférez – avec Canard PC n° 316, à partir du 15 avril chez Madame la marchande de journaux pour 4,90 €.
Ou 5,40 € pour les résidents de cette petite province rebelle que l’on appelle Belgique.
Ou encore 7,80 CHF pour nos amis Suisses qui découvrent enfin les joies (et les gros mots) du Canard dans leurs kiosques.

*Tests PC*

Please, don’t Touch AnythingRunning with RiflesTo Be Or Not To BeA Pixel StoryRideEtheriumPaperboundWar of the Overworld
*Tests Consoles et Mobiles*

Axiom Verge (PS4)Dual ! (Android, iOS)Arcane Soul (Android, iOS)Magic Shot (iOS)Silly Sausage in Meat Land (Android, iOS)Last Voyage (iOS)Swinging Stupendo (Android, iOS)
*A venir PC*

RoninLethis : Path of ProgressRain World
*En Chantier*

RustPSHNGGGCaptain Forever RemixSavage LandsAsteroids : Outposts

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Roulia

La couv' fait drôlement envie!  ::wub:: 
"Être ou ne pas être, telle est la question sinusoïdale de l’anachorète... hypocondriaque"
Mais tu dis, mais tu diiiiiis... Je l'ai dans la tête, c'est malin!  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

Je hais déjà votre pastille  :tired:

----------


## Jikob

> La couv' fait drôlement envie! 
> "Être ou ne pas être, telle est la question sinusoïdale de l’anachorète... hypocondriaque"
> Mais tu dis, mais tu diiiiiis... Je l'ai dans la tête, c'est malin!


Yep, y'a pas à dire elles sont jolies les couvs de la nouvelle formule. C'est appétissant.
"Ouaouh super les Tranxen !"

----------


## Warzlouf

Superbe couv'. Je rejoins les canardeux qui écrivaient que celles illustrées par Couly sont géniales, originales et vous font sortir du lot.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## pillou88

Belle couv, mais apparement vos ne parlez pas de Mortal Kombat X comme c'étaitmarqué a la fin du dernier numéro.

----------


## Dis Camion

En voyant ce numéro, je me dis que le bonheur est irréductible. Mais mon espoir n'est pas si désespéré, à condition d'analyser le contenu du magazine. L'absolu ne doit pas être annihilé par l'illusoire précarité de nos amours CANARD PC. Et vice et versa.

----------


## ohunpixel

owiii et César à même dit que on était les plus braves niak

----------


## Burrico

Y'a pas le test de Affordable Space Adventures?

----------


## Netsabes

Dans le suivant.

----------


## Higgins

Bloodborne aurait mérité une couv' avec un lapin déguisé en chasseur. 
Oh mince j'ai fait une blague sans le savoir!

Quoi qu'il en soit, une telle couv' aurait ulcéré la caste des PC Only.
Il ne vaut mieux pas les froisser...

----------


## Chan

> Tests Consoles et Mobiles
> 
>     Axiom Verge (PS4)
>     Dual ! (Android, iOS)
>     Arcane Soul (Android, iOS)
>     Magic Shot (iOS)
>     Silly Sausage in Meat Land (Android, iOS)
>     Last Voyage (iOS)
>     Swinging Stupendo (Android, iOS)


Pas dans la liste alors qu'on mentionne Bloodborne en tête des tests.
Ce magazine est trop glucose.

----------


## Tenebras

C'est chouette d'avoir enfin la magasine dispo en kiosques en Suisse.
Par contre, l'Euro est quasiment à parité avec le franc, du coup le prix est terriblement plus élevé.
D'où provient une telle différence?
Si je compare avec la Belgique part exemple, il n'y a que 50ct de différence.
Je comprends qu'il y'ait des frais de transports et d'intermédiaires, mais quand même.

----------


## Kamasa

Parce que la Suisse n'est faite que de montagnes.
Du coup c'est plus compliqué et coûteux d'emmener les magazines là bas.

CQFPD.

----------


## Tenebras

Mais bon sang, mais c'est bien sur!

Ou alors c'est parce qu'ils sont livrés par François Hollande.

Ce qui expliquerait sa visite par chez nous.

----------


## Flad

Non mais vos croyez ptetre que c'est donné la livraison par hirondelle africaine ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebras

Ca dépend de combien on peut mettre de magazines dans la noix de coco non?

----------


## Deek Blue

Ça dépend. Une noix de coco africaine ou européenne ?

Sinon, une rubrique "Mytholojeux" ? En hommage à Peter Mytho-les-jeux, j'imagine ?

----------


## Arsh

Et comme d'habitude je ne l'aurai que demain chez mon boulanger/charcutier... Vive les petits villages

"la bonne année / bon anniversaire / joyeuse after-Pâques"

Avec ma belle famille laotienne pour moi c'est les 3 !

----------


## Kaelis

Rendez-vous compte, l'énergie nécessaire pour surélever les exemplaires de CanardPC à l'altitude helvétique! Faut bien la payer à un moment.

----------


## Gigax

J'ai une petite question très sérieuse : pourquoi reçoit-on les CanardPC sous blister opaque ? J'ai l'impression d'être un lecteur régulier d'Union en fait  ::P:

----------


## Crayle

Hey, c'est sympa d'avoir cité le coin du jeu dans le mag, merci Kahn Lusth.  ::lol::

----------


## Chan

Jolie conclusion du test de Bloodborne.

----------


## poneyroux

Problèmes de livraison chez tous les marchands de journaux du coin, visiblement. Toujours pas de CPC pour aller bosser le soir. Les nuits sont longues.
(mais du coup j'ai eu une super discussion de 20 minutes avec mon marchand moustachu sur l'état de la presse en France et que "ouaiis on se fout des buralistes" "c'était pas pareil sous Giscard" et tout et tout. Merci CPC.)

----------


## fixide

Il y a pas le test des sims "au travail" ? J'avais envie de savoir si vous alliez revoir votre note ou au contraire si le coût allait confirmer le premier article ! Et le comparatif PC pour GTA V est prévu dans le suivant aussi? 

En tout cas la couv' est classe !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour GTA V, ouais, on en parle dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Premier numéro reçu grâce à mon abonnement gagné à la sueur de ma main droite (je parle bien évidemment du concours Machines Infernales™).
Le tout orné d'une pastille spéciale pour les gens de peu de cônes.
Après presque 10 ans d'achat régulier en kiosque, ça sent la prolongation d'abonnement...
Dommage que dans 6 mois ils soient morts   ::ninja::

----------


## Poon

Très bon numéro comme d'habitude.

Y a un petit truc qui m'a fait froncer les sourcils dans ce numéro : une blague semblant présenter Cheminade comme un mec sympathique. Il me semble que ce n'est pas la première fois (faudrait que je retrouve les références précises), même si c'est très sporadique et bien moins fréquent que le bashing de la reum à Pipo  ::P:  (y avait longtemps !).

Alors certes, le gaillard semble gentiment allumé, raconte conneries sur conneries mais veille à rester consensuel dans ces propos...en attendant, avec son mouvement solidarité et progrès, qui n'a rien à envier à une secte (demandez à des étudiants de Rennes 2...), il y a  endoctriné plusieurs étudiants. Une collègue y a perdu son cousin il y a quelques années (littéralement  ::sad:: ).

Ce mec est *une plaie* et il n'a rien de sympathique, juste l'apparence.

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressé, je vous propose de lire ce qui se dit sur prevensecte.comconcernant Cheminade, Solidarité&Progrès et Lyndon Larouche (le maître à penser de Cheminade). Il est probable que vous trouviez le gonze nettement moins drôle après coup  ::): . Le fait qu'il obtienne ses 500 signatures sans effort ne laisse pas d'inquiéter...

----------


## gortogg

Il est sympa ce Canard Consoles  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Best couv' ever !! Magnifique ! Une des meilleures que j'ai vu. La tronche de Mario !  :^_^: 
C'est du gore joyeux ! ^^
Pas lu encore, le dossier ciné/jeux fait envie. Je vais me le prendre.

----------


## tenshu

> Hey, c'est sympa d'avoir cité le coin du jeu dans le mag, merci Kahn Lusth.


J'étais pas au courant ptain personne me dit rien!

Petite fierté personnelle, merci beaucoup !
Faut que j'enfile un pantalon pour aller chercher le numéro du coup.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Aye, acheter, feuilleter vite fait, je le garde pour la semaine prochaine au taff  ::): 
Par contre, c'est vraiment saoulant le melange des test pc et console.

----------


## Laya

> Aye, acheter, feuilleter vite fait, je le garde pour la semaine prochaine au taff 
> Par contre, c'est vraiment saoulant le melange des test pc et console.


ça ne change que le prix du jeu.
Faut compter 470 euros maximum pour Bloodborne  :^_^:  .

----------


## Chan

> Aye, acheter, feuilleter vite fait, je le garde pour la semaine prochaine au taff 
> Par contre, c'est vraiment saoulant le melange des test pc et console.


Et la simple curiosité de lire des articles traitant de jeu vidéo ? C'est plus facile à accepter sous cet angle ?

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Et la simple curiosité de lire des articles traitant de jeu vidéo ? C'est plus facile à accepter sous cet angle ?


Non, et voir que le 1er test de la quinzaine est un test console.... Sans parler d'un clivage, comme avant, les mettre après les test PC, ça me semble un minimum.

----------


## Higgins

Même quand c'est le meilleur jeu de la quinzaine?
D'ailleurs, ils sont polis (couards?) chez CPC quand ils parlent en fait du jeu de l'année (pour l'instant).

----------


## Laya

C'est en lisant les rageux ici (faut bien appeler un chat, un chat) que je me dis que ça ne doit pas toujours être facile d'être rédacteur chez cpc.
Tout le monde n'est pas intéressé par les jeux consoles, mais à partir du moment ou il y a une partie console dans le mag, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait faire une pseudo classement, pseudo élitiste sur la valeur des platformes (et en faites souvent, sous-jascent, la valeur des joueurs). Si vous voulez vous couper d'une franges de très bon jeu c'est votre choix, mais soyez sympa de ne pas imposer cette politique de l'autruche à tout le monde.  :;): 

Je suis très content d'avoir Bloodborne en premier test, même si ça me fait pleurer que ça soit une exclue PS4.  :Emo:

----------


## jaragorn_99

> C'est en lisant les rageux ici (faut bien appeler un chat, un chat) que je me dis que ça ne doit pas toujours être facile d'être rédacteur chez cpc.
> Tout le monde n'est pas intéressé par les jeux consoles, mais à partir du moment ou il y a une partie console dans le mag, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait faire une pseudo classement, pseudo élitiste sur la valeur des platformes (et en faites souvent, sous-jascent, la valeur des joueurs). Si vous voulez vous couper d'une franges de très bon jeu c'est votre choix, mais soyez sympa de ne pas imposer cette politique de l'autruche à tout le monde. 
> 
> Je suis très content d'avoir Bloodborne en premier test, même si ça me fait pleurer que ça soit une exclue PS4.


Ce n'est pas une question d'élitisme, je lis CPC depuis la création du mag, l'après joystick et je jouais sur pc et console (comme aujourd'hui d'ailleurs, j'ai une new3dsxl et une wiiu pour mes enfants).
Les tests consoles ne m'interesse pas, c'est tout, et devoir me taper des tests consoles au milieu des test pc, ça me saoul. Ce n'est que mon avis personnel, je force personne à penser la mm chose, juste je m'exprime sur le sujet. A moins que ça soit interdit d'avoir un avis et de le soumettre. 
La précédente version, avec une partie PC, une partie console, etait certes trop clivante. Là, mettre les test pc et ensuite le test console dans la partie des tests, ça me semble pas non plus spécialement clivant ou élitiste.
Si j'etais élitiste, je ragerai plus sur la présence de test sur des jeux mobiles, là pour le coup, ya vraiment 0 interets, 99% de la prod mobile etant du jeux fastfood, vite produit, vite jeter.

----------


## Laya

Franchement suffit de regarder l'encart en haut pour voir si c'est du console ou pc. C'est peut être légèrement moins rapide qu'un système ou les 2 sont franchement séparé, mais je trouve que ça met + le jeu au centre de l'affaire. Finalement, on s'en fou un peu sur quoi ça tourne du moment que c'est bon. (bon ça compte quand même pour savoir si on pourra y jouer, mais encore une fois suffit de lever 2 sec les yeux)
Après les 2 positions se défendent, il me semble que l'une met plus en avant les jeux, et l'autre plus en avant la plateforme. Honnetement la plateforme je m'en préocuppe moins que les jeux qui sont disponible dessus. Si demain le pc ou la console devient une plateforme "morte" des jeux, faudra bien penser à changer (ce que je n'espère pas).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si j'etais élitiste, je ragerai plus sur la présence de test sur des jeux mobiles, là pour le coup, ya vraiment 0 interets, 99% de la prod mobile etant du jeux fastfood, vite produit, vite jeter.


+1 
J'sais bien que le jeu sur mobile s'est vachement développé, tout le monde ou presque à un smartphone, tout le monde ou presque s'en sert un peu pour faire mumuse, mais bon, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un avis  sur les derniers burgers MacDo dans un magazine gastronomique, ou le test du dernier bidon de Villageoise dans une revue dédiée à la viticulture...Quand un jeu sur mobile sort du lot ouais, pourquoi pas, mais deux pages à chaque fois avec des jeux rarement folichons plus de 5 minutes...
Et oui c'est méprisant comme attitude , m'en fous  :tired:

----------


## poneyroux

> +1 
> J'sais bien que le jeu sur mobile s'est vachement développé, tout le monde ou presque à un smartphone, tout le monde ou presque s'en sert un peu pour faire mumuse, mais bon, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un avis  sur les derniers burgers MacDo dans un magazine gastronomique, ou le test du dernier bidon de Villageoise dans une revue dédiée à la viticulture...Quand un jeu sur mobile sort du lot ouais, pourquoi pas, mais deux pages à chaque fois avec des jeux rarement folichons plus de 5 minutes...
> Et oui c'est méprisant comme attitude , m'en fous


Et bah je suis pas d'accord. Maintenant qu'il existe des jeux suffisamment bien produits pour passer un bon temps dessus, ça me semble normal que CPC puisse avoir une partie consacrée. Ça m a sauvé plusieurs longs trajets de bus les conseils CPC. Par contre, les papiers pour critiquer un jeu mobile je vois moins l'intérêt : le lecteur CPC me semble plus à même qu'un utilisateur lambda (là aussi c'est à moitié méprisant.) de pas se faire avoir par un truc qui ponctionne tout ton salaire.

Perso j'ai abandonné un Pc portable pour une bonne tablette et les 2 pages me concernent directement, ça me ferait chier qu'elles disparaissent,

----------


## the_protanogist

Salut, je suis en train de lire le dossier sur le cross-over ciné-jv, et une phrase m'interpelle : "L'exemple le plus flagrant en jeu vient peut-être de half-life 2, assemblage sans queue ni tête de niveaux tous très différends, chacun conçu pour faire cool". C'est du troll ou c'est sérieux ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Salut, je suis en train de lire le dossier sur le cross-over ciné-jv, et une phrase m'interpelle : "L'exemple le plus flagrant en jeu vient peut-être de half-life 2, assemblage sans queue ni tête de niveaux tous très différends, chacun conçu pour faire cool". C'est du troll ou c'est sérieux ?


C'est sérieux et Netsabes, qui a eu le courage d'écrire cette vérité que le peuple ne veut pas entendre, a reçu son poids en chouquettes en guise de récompense.

----------


## Higgins

Bravo! Il faut savoir dire les choses qui froissent.
Comme le fait que Doom III est mieux qu' Half-Life 2.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Doom III est mieux qu' Half-Life 2.


Je fais quoi? Je vais quand même pas le dégommer parce qu'il a donné son avis.

----------


## Haraban

Y'en a pourtant qui ont été fusillé pour moins que ça...

----------


## Laya

> +1 
> J'sais bien que le jeu sur mobile s'est vachement développé, tout le monde ou presque à un smartphone, tout le monde ou presque s'en sert un peu pour faire mumuse, mais bon, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un avis  sur les derniers burgers MacDo dans un magazine gastronomique, ou le test du dernier bidon de Villageoise dans une revue dédiée à la viticulture...Quand un jeu sur mobile sort du lot ouais, pourquoi pas, mais deux pages à chaque fois avec des jeux rarement folichons plus de 5 minutes...
> Et oui c'est méprisant comme attitude , m'en fous


Pourtant savoir quel est le meilleurs burger de mac do me sera probablement plus utile que le meilleurs plat de la tour d'argent.  ::P: 
Honnêtement, je ne suis pas concerné par les test sur mobiles, mais on ne peut pas dire que ça prenne énormément de place. Si un jour ça m’intéresse ça peut toujours servir.

Sinon j'aime bien les dossiers de cpc en général, voila ça devait être dit. N’arrêtez pas.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est sérieux et Netsabes, qui a eu le courage d'écrire cette vérité que le peuple ne veut pas entendre, a reçu son poids en chouquettes en guise de récompense.


Drapeau breton.




> Bravo! Il faut savoir dire les choses qui froissent.
> Comme le fait que Doom III est mieux qu' Half-Life 2.



Drapeau breton.

---------- Post added at 09h59 ---------- Previous post was at 09h58 ----------




> Je fais quoi? Je vais quand même pas le dégommer parce qu'il a donné son avis.


Lui dessiner un drapeau breton sur la face à coups de burns (sans e  :tired:  )

----------


## Darkath

Enfin c'est vrai que y'a beaucoup de cohérence dans les niveau d'HL2.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BEh tout dépend ce que tu entends par cohérence. Parce que oui on est trimballé dans moults "lieux" différents, chacun proposant souvent un gameplay un peu particulier.
Après je trouve que toutes les zones sont cohérentes au niveau de l'univers, de la DA, j'ai pas de mal à imaginer un simili-open-world HL² qui reprendrait ses différents "décors" pour former une zone entière.

----------


## the_protanogist

> C'est sérieux et Netsabes, qui a eu le courage d'écrire cette vérité que le peuple ne veut pas entendre, a reçu son poids en chouquettes en guise de récompense.


Je plaide coupable quant à mon appartenance à la plèbe vidéoludique, il m'a cependant semblé apercevoir une esquisse de narration qui justifiait -un peu- les différents environnements traversés. Et à titre personnel, je n'ai pas trouvé ma première visite de Ravenholm "cool".

----------


## Crealkiller

> Non, et voir que le 1er test de la quinzaine est un test console.... Sans parler d'un clivage, comme avant, les mettre après les test PC, ça me semble un minimum.


Je suis complètement d'accord pour trouver saoulant d'avoir les jeux console mélangé aux pc, c'est pas clair, c'est chiant(et pourtant je suis un joueur console!). Par contre, quitte à mélanger les deux, Bloodborne mérite amplement sa place en tant que premier test du mag, je trouve même, personnellement, que la rédac à manqué de couilles, surement pour ne pas froisser certain lecteur, pour en faire que 3 pages de test(oui ka pleine page artwork, je le compte pas vraiment comme une page de test bizarrement...on sent que pipo à manqué de place pour s'exprimer sur le jeux). D'habitude c'est plutôt 4-6 pages les gros tests de jeux. Et il méritait une couv' ce Bloodborne, comme à la bonne époque de madworld :drapeaubreton:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

+1 et j'applique aussi ce "reproche" au test de PoE: 3 pages pour de gros jeux comme ça c'est peu. Alors ok ça laisse de la place pour parler des centaines de trucs indés/survival/early access (souvent nazes, mais bon), mais quand même quoi. Zut. Et flûte.  :Emo: 
C'est fini les tests "fleuve" où l'auteur s'épanche pendant 6-8 pages sur les énormes qualités du produit ?

----------


## Laya

Après ça reste difficile à répartir. Quid du gros jeux?
Personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un test de 6 pages sur le dernier fifa me fasse rêver, pourtant dans sa catégorie c'est un gros jeux. PoE lui est déjà bien plus petit, un jeu de taille intermédiaire, pourtant je veux bien bouffer un mag entier sur lui. Du coup j'imagine que selon le lecteur et le rédacteur ce n'est pas évident à doser.

Du moment que le test de GTA n'a pas plus de pages que PoE, ça me va  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Après ça reste difficile à répartir. Quid du gros jeux?
> Personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un test de 6 pages sur le dernier fifa me fasse rêver, pourtant dans sa catégorie c'est un gros jeux. PoE lui est déjà bien plus petit, un jeu de taille intermédiaire, pourtant je veux bien bouffer un mag entier sur lui. Du coup j'imagine que selon le lecteur et le rédacteur ce n'est pas évident à doser.
> 
> Du moment que le test de GTA n'a pas plus de pages que PoE, ça me va


En même temps, sauf exception, un test de FIFA n+1, ça donne "si vous possédez FIFA n, note=6, si vous ne possédez pas FIFA n, note = 8, et à l'année prochaine, pour voir si les updates promises depuis 5 ans seront là"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Après ça reste difficile à répartir. Quid du gros jeux?
> Personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un test de 6 pages sur le dernier fifa me fasse rêver, pourtant dans sa catégorie c'est un gros jeux. PoE lui est déjà bien plus petit, un jeu de taille intermédiaire, pourtant je veux bien bouffer un mag entier sur lui. Du coup j'imagine que selon le lecteur et le rédacteur ce n'est pas évident à doser.


Beh c'est évident que ce doit être corrélé avec d'autres facteurs. La richesse du jeu (gameplay ou autre), sa catégorie (pas besoin de 6 pages pour expliquer le gameplay du foot), est-ce qu'il apporte des choses "nouvelles", comparaison avec la concurrence  etc etc
Bloddborne on sent bien que Pipo aimerait en dire plus, et même PoE le test me semble un peu "court", y'aurait tellement de trucs à approfondir pour que le lecteur sache à quoi s'en tenir (la construction des quêtes, le gameplay, entre autres). Après c'est pas non plus bâclé hein ça résume ce qu'il faut absolument savoir. Mais j'aime bien les tests fleuves, j'y peux rien (quand y'a des trucs intéressants à dire évidemment).

----------


## Croaker

Sinon, je crois qu'il y a un sondage en cours pour déclarer à la rédac son amour des tests fleuves. (en tout cas je l'ai fait)

Si le format "test" a désormais une longueur imposée (?), on pourrait rallonger le plaisir en l'accompagnant de pages "dossier". Avec Bb, quelques pages renvoyant au bon vieux temps des années 80 (où on savait encore faire des jeux) auraient été super dans le ton.

----------


## Olima

Rien à redire sur le numéro, très bien comme d'hab, mais je voulais juste signifier à M. Kahn Lust que l'on dit "Lônine" et non "Ronine". Voilà.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tu veux signer et venir péter la gueule des illettrés avec nous? Faut pas hésiter, on est déjà un.

----------


## Higgins

Moi je dis Roh-Nain et j'emmerde le peuple japonais.

----------


## Olima

Ah zut me suis déjà inscrit au club où on pète les rotules ! 
(ok, on peut aussi dire "lônineuh" dans les facs de japonais de marseille et à la Japan expo Sud )

----------


## Triz'

C'est cool un magazine avec pas trop de pub dedans.

Mais 2 pages au milieu du dossier JV / cinéma, c'est dommage. On les repère plus du coup...

----------


## Nono

> C'est sérieux et Netsabes, qui a eu le courage d'écrire cette vérité que le peuple ne veut pas entendre, a reçu son poids en chouquettes en guise de récompense.


C'est pas plutôt parce qu'ils voulaient varier le plus possible les phases de gameplay (véhicule, grotte, fuite, attaque, tenir avant l'ouverture d'une porte, etc.) ? Et que du coup certes ça manque parfois de naturel, mais c'était un pré-requis pour casser la monotonie ?

D'ailleurs j'ai en tête quelques jeux de l'époque qui faisaient la même chose (les séquences de véhicules de merde, insérées au chausse-pied dans Tomb Raider Legend par exemple).

Bref, je le vois plutôt comme une bonne intention, mais exécutée de manière trop forcée, trop artificielle.

---------- Post added at 12h15 ---------- Previous post was at 12h07 ----------




> Et bah je suis pas d'accord. Maintenant qu'il existe des jeux suffisamment bien produits pour passer un bon temps dessus, ça me semble normal que CPC puisse avoir une partie consacrée. Ça m a sauvé plusieurs longs trajets de bus les conseils CPC. Par contre, les papiers pour critiquer un jeu mobile je vois moins l'intérêt : le lecteur CPC me semble plus à même qu'un utilisateur lambda (là aussi c'est à moitié méprisant.) de pas se faire avoir par un truc qui ponctionne tout ton salaire.


Je me souviens même de reportages et interviews par CPC de développeurs mobile, qui tentaient de faire des jeux véritablement amusant, intelligent, etc.
Autrement dit, je pense justement que CPC a bien son rôle à jouer sur tous les jeux, y compris mobile, et qu'il permet au lecteur d'éviter justement les plus grosses merdes.

---------- Post added at 12h20 ---------- Previous post was at 12h15 ----------




> Je hais déjà votre pastille


J'espère au moins qu'ils parlent du cinéma en noir et blanc ! Et qu'ils les comparent avec les jeux sans chrominance.

Sinon tu peux toujours brandir un vrai truc d'homme en noir et blanc :

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

Dsl pour le retard, mais pour ceux qui sont curieux de l'ambiance dans laquelle a été pondu l'article sur rust :


---------- Post added at 16h13 ---------- Previous post was at 16h08 ----------




> Bravo! Il faut savoir dire les choses qui froissent.
> Comme le fait que Doom III est mieux qu' Half-Life 2.


 A part les lumières dynamiques, je vois pas

----------


## DeadFish

La voix d'adolescente prépubère, c'est ackboo ?

----------

